
Twtter: Backpage.com  has been seized - GCU-Empiricist
https://twitter.com/SarahJamieLewis/status/982342405176176640
======
GCU-Empiricist
Looks like more SESTA, but we won't know for sure until the DOJ press release
at 6PM.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776932)

200+ comments

